# Mazzer Luigi super jolly v Mazzer Super Jolly



## t-c (Feb 23, 2013)

As the title askes, what are the differences in the two machines.

Is one better than the other.

The reason for me asking is that there is a Luigi Jolly on ebay ATM, and I'm thinking of putting in a bid.

Thanks for any advice









tc


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Both exactly the same grinder


----------



## t-c (Feb 23, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Both exactly the same grinder


Thank you Coffeechap


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Having looked on eBay the silver one you are looking at is much older than the black one, the shape changed to the black version circa 2002. The silver one is a 2000 model, can't tell how old the black one is as you can't clearly see the serial number.


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> Having looked on eBay the silver one you are looking at is much older than the black one, the shape changed to the black version circa 2002. The silver one is a 2000 model, can't tell how old the black one is as you can't clearly see the serial number.


There is also a Major that keeps appearing (one nobody seems interested in it)

Seller is advertising as bought in 2010, any ideas/thoughts?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251267643221?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> Having looked on eBay the silver one you are looking at is much older than the black one, the shape changed to the black version circa 2002. The silver one is a 2000 model, can't tell how old the black one is as you can't clearly see the serial number.


There is also a Major that keeps appearing (one nobody seems interested in it)

Seller is advertising as bought in 2010, any ideas/thoughts Coffeechap?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251267643221?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

aphelion said:


> There is also a Major that keeps appearing (one nobody seems interested in it)
> 
> Seller is advertising as bought in 2010, any ideas/thoughts Coffeechap?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251267643221?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619


Not convinced on this one as it seems some seller are still selling a variant like this, but the new one again don't have the tray on the front, easiest thing to do is email the seller and ask for the serial number, the first two numbers dictate the year of manufacture. As far as I am aware that looks like an older generation model.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

aphelion said:


> There is also a Major that keeps appearing (one nobody seems interested in it)
> 
> Seller is advertising as bought in 2010, any ideas/thoughts Coffeechap?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251267643221?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619


Have contacted this seller, this is over ten years old they are using the typical eBay poetic licence of inferring the age when that is just when they bought it ( second hand )


----------



## Spukey (Nov 4, 2012)

Thanks for the info on the serial numbers with mazzer.

Obviously newer is better but what's a bad age for a mazzer or other commercial grinder, do they ever start to go wrong. At what age do grinders start to depreciate and why? I ask as fair prices are hard to judge on ebay.


----------



## Spukey (Nov 4, 2012)

I too was watching this Major but did smell a rat when no one bid, i contacted the seller offering £200 on the last auction and he ignored me hahaha


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I still do not get the Mazzer thing. just what is it??? there are grinders out there just as good at far better prices. I wish people would open their eyes sometimes! Grind Off cannot come soon enough. those attending will find out about what I am hinting at!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

The major at 200 is a good buy even if it is 12 years old, provided there are no rattles ( common indicator that the bearings have gone) then they should be ok, replacement burrs are readily available for most grinders, and age is not such a problem, it just depends how much use they have had. I have an 80s mazzer that is still good to go.


----------



## Spukey (Nov 4, 2012)

I agree DFK41, I am not mazzer blind i just noticed that no one had no bids close to the end, so thought i would make a cheeky offer! Infact i would prefer the on demand brazialia but they do not seem to come up much. In an ideal world i need yours or coffeechaps address so i can send some lads round to releave you of your Mythos'







haha


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Spukey said:


> I agree DFK41, I am not mazzer blind i just noticed that no one had no bids close to the end, so thought i would make a cheeky offer! Infact i would prefer the on demand brazialia but they do not seem to come up much. In an ideal world i need yours or coffeechaps address so i can send some lads round to releave you of your Mythos'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Better be big lads, and lots of them to overcome my defences !!


----------

